
Ask HN: Which news reader/source do you rely on most? - kuldeep_kap
Lately in addition to HN, I am starting rely more on FB for my news, which is not great and Twitter seems to have a lot more chatter to able to track news more efficiently. I want to get to a place where i can check news once or max twice in day and still able to collect reasonable highlights in tech, science and business. I feel like HN alone is not sufficient. Any suggestions?<p>What primary news reader sources do you rely on apart from HN for great content and news? and how often do you check it?
======
prthkms
Here are my sources:

Tech: Hacker News

Science and Culture: nautil.us and aeon.co

Politics, economics, foreign affairs: Project Syndicate, economist,
priceonomics

~~~
kuldeep_kap
Thanks. I didnt know about nautil.us and aeon.co

------
usuallybaffled
I feel like HN alone is already too much in contributing too information
overload. I'm often trimming my news sources.

That being said, I'd just check 2-3 reputable newspapers

------
DanBC
I listen to BBC Radio Four "Today", "World at One", or "PM" (sometimes all of
them). They don't have good tech or science content.

------
AnimalMuppet
Reuters.

Google's News isn't bad.

I usually check once or twice a day.

------
Tyrannosaur
Besides hacker news- slashdot.

